# Axiomas de Peano y su impacto en entender las matemáticas.



## Hellmut1956 (Ago 4, 2014)

Hola amigos, como quizá algunos que han leído mis diversas aportaciones en este foro recuerden, mi deseo de usar la metodología de diseño para realizar mi concepto de un control de escotas en el modelo de un velero usando las herramientas Matlab y Simulink, hizo evidente mi necesidad de formalizar mis conocimientos de las matemáticas como parte del estudio de la ingeniería electrónica, dentro de la cual se llega a la tecnología de control. En ese contexto pude realizar, al menos para mí, que el estudio a fondo del análisis es uno de los prerequisitos y que la metodología para estudiar Análisis aplicada por el matemático Terence Tao y usada en las lecturas de la universidad de Tübingen, el profesor Groh, disponibles en completo grabadas en video son la ruta que sigo.

Todo parte aplicando los axiomas de Peano a entender los números naturales, la adición y la multiplicación y el orden aplicada a ella, aprendiendo también así las técnicas de pruebas esenciales cuando se dedica a las matemáticas. Pero, cerrando el círculo, el usar de forma educada las herramientas Matlab y Simulink para diseñar mi sistema de control de escotas requiere entender si las ecuaciones a usar en las descripciones matemáticas son aplicables en el caso concreto, si cubren la banda de posibles resultados y si los resultados obtenidos son completos y válidos y finalmente al interpretar los resultados de las simulaciones.

Así la técnica de diseño por modelación aplicada al diseño del circuito de control electrónico de mi sistema de control de escotas require de una sólida base matemática para sacar lo que llamaríamos el "jugo" de la metodología!

Aprovecho, por no estar bajo la presión de tener que aprender las materias para poder pasar exámenes con éxito, me es posible dedicar mucho tiempo  a informarme, reflexionar y encontrarme con mas tópicos, cuando en el curso de mis estudios me encuentro con términos y conceptos, con personajes claves. Así, siendo este hilo hoy bastante tangencial en materia de electrónica me decidí publicar este hilo en la "Sala de Charla"!

Me encontré con un libro llamado:

"Pre-Algebra New Math Done Right Peano Axioms"

y usando google me encontré con este sitio en el Internet:

http://newmathdoneright.com/

Esto, mucho mejor de lo que yo sería capaz de explicar, presenta la importancia de aprender de forma extensa, detallada y profunda las matemáticas, para así entender las relaciones entre todas las ramas de la matemática. Parte, y en esa opinión me encuentro en completo acuerdo, entendiendo, como dice el título de este hilo, los números naturales, la validez de las adiciones y multiplicaciones sobre los números naturales y el orden de los números naturales. Aplicando de la forma como también lo hace el libro mencionado arriba y Terence Tao en sus lecturas de Análisis los 5 axiomas de Peano para probar las propiedades de los números naturales tanto en su orden, como referente a la adición y la multiplicación de sus elementos! Todos los otros conjuntos de números pueden ser probados de forma similar como extensión de lo que rige para los números naturales.

Así, lo que al igual que yo en el pasado, aparecen como elementos dispersos y no relacionados de forma evidente en las matemáticas se puede armar partiendo de lo que tratan tanto ewl libro como lo que presenta el sitio de Internet!

Quiero, a pesar que solo tangencialmente tiene relación al objetivo de este hilo, el presentar un punto de partida, una fuente de información valiosa para empezar a ver en las matemáticas una lengua que abre las puertas a entender todo un mundo fascinante con el cual se ocupan las ciencias y la ingeniería, mencionar que existe una posición complementaria. es aquella que pone mas foco en entender las matemáticas como un edificio de estructuras de objetos matemáticos. Aún estoy investigando donde encuentro una fuente de información, que de forma equivalente al camino que parte de los axiomas de Peano a los números naturales para tener acceso a toda la riqueza y diversidad de las matemáticas por la ruta de las "estructuras" en las matemáticas!

He recibido indicación de este camino complementario de una charla breve que tuve con el profesor de matemáticas, durante un evento de información para futuros estudiantes de las matemáticas como bachelor del instituto de matemáticas de la universidad técnica de Munich! Pienso por lo tanto, mientras muy lentamente me aventuro en el análisis partiendo de los números naturales y los axiomas de Peano, identificar ese camino alternativo!

Quiero dar este enlace al primer capítulo del libro y al mismo tiempo recomendar el encontrar videos en Español o Inglés que presenten la materia, lo que yo tengo gracias a las lecturas en Alemán!


----------



## dearlana (Ago 12, 2014)

Hola Hellmut1956:

Interesante tu aportación.

En nuestra época se empleaba un sistema para aprender las Matemáticas en el que te imbuían la motivación previamente. ( La motivación es muy importante. Es casi esencial para la fijación posterior de lo aprendido).


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Ene 24, 2021)

Los avances también en las matemáticas han sido impresionante desde que estuve en la universidad, hace ya mas de 4 décadas! Buscando material y cursos en el Internet para actualizar y renovar mis pobres conocimientos de las matemáticas me encontré con un curso de análisis de un profesor Tao de California me gusto como arma el aprender de las matemáticas partiendo de la teoría de los números. Durante un evento del instituto de matemáticas de la universidad técnica de Munich, Alemania, tuve la ocasión de conversar con uno de los profesores. El me contó que desde algunas décadas el objetivo de las matemáticas adopto el verse como la ciencia que investiga estructuras. Volviendo a casa eso no me dejó de intrigar y me puse a investigar el tema. Un profesor Delvin de la universidad de Stanford tine un curso de introducción a las matemáticas para estudiantes que van a empezar sus estudios universitarios. El curso que es disponible en YouTube y en los portales de estudio universitario, MOOC las siglas: "Introduction to Mathematical Thinking". Hasta me compré ese libro por ser excelente. Allí presenta una causa importante porqué estudiantes de carreras universitarias tienen grandes problemas en absolver los cursos de matemáticas, aunque hayan sido sobresalientes en su tiempo en el bachillerato. En el colegio se aprenden métodos para resolver ecuaciones y para aplicar algoritmos a los trabajos. En la universidad se dedica a estudiar la ciencia de las estructuras. Me encontré en una universidad alemana un curso de la física que se aprende en los primeros 4 semestres del estudio de la física que absuelvo todos los campos del estudio de la física en esos primeros 2 años aplicando una metodología basada en estructuras matemáticas.

Desafortunadamente mis problemas serios de salud me han incapacitado de poder inscribirme en la universidad en el instituto de matemáticas, pero la materia me parece interesantísima.


----------

